# Housing Cost



## blue_moon (Apr 25, 2012)

How much shall I expect to pay for a 1 bedroom apartment per-month in Singapore. I mean a decent apartment near subway and about 3 to 7 subway stops to the city centre. I know that the cost might vary depending on the place, but if you give me a range that is okay.


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

Yes location matters and range varies. In city, you will be relatively close to one or few MRT stations, as Singapore is accessibility from all corners by few mass transit options. 

One room apartment is often called studio. I recommend you look at real estate lists (just google), and find the cost according to your requirements. All estate agents have same databases. You can pick an agent, and he/she charges a fee from renter and rentee or avoid them and do your legwork.


----------



## blue_moon (Apr 25, 2012)

That is fair, but give me an indication... for example for a studio in Paris you would pay 500 to 1200 euro and for a 1 bedroom (1 bedrom and 1 living room) you would pay 1300 to 2000 euro  A range as wide as this would help a lot to just gen an idea... I don't need it precise.


----------



## WonderLust (Nov 24, 2011)

blue_moon said:


> That is fair, but give me an indication... for example for a studio in Paris you would pay 500 to 1200 euro and for a 1 bedroom (1 bedrom and 1 living room) you would pay 1300 to 2000 euro  A range as wide as this would help a lot to just gen an idea... I don't need it precise.


1 Bedroom in Singapore would set you back SGD500-1000
1 Bedroom +1 Living Room SGD1600 onwards

There isn't many 1 bedroom studio government subsidised housing available for rent. Most of them are under strict regulations and are only available for the lower income earners in Singapore. 

Which gives you only one choice, private studio/shoebox apartment that can go from min $1600 to infinity.


----------

